# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Women solo travellers - taxi driver recommendations?

## Winterpegger

Any female solo travellers have any recommendations for a taxi driver in MoBay that they know and trust? I've been told Mr. Kool is a good guy to go with.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

This reply is better late than never. When in Montego we call Josephine, based at the Decameron.

----------

